# Need a new Slug gun



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I need a new slug gun. I have hunted with my Knight ML for all gun seans for 7 years but need to buy a shotgun, got drawn for ravenna. 

My last gun was an 1100, older model with fully rifled scope mount barrel etc etc. Great gun but sold it to my brother, befor that I had a bolt action mossberg fully rifled scope etc etc. I do not want to spend enough money to get another 1100 and the mossberg, although being a tack driver, is bolt action and discontinued. Thinking of a Ithica 37 combo. I can get it with slug barrel and a turkey barrel, in either 12 or 20 gauge. I like the knock down of a 12 but to be honest I do not like the bruises the last shot I made with one gave me, reads I am a wimp. 

Any suggestions gun manufacter, model, gauge etc etc. Thanks I am really excited as this is the first year I have been selected for ravenna after alot of entries.

Scott


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have no idea if this gun is still for sale but check out this link.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?p=281815&highlight=bolt+action#post281815


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ithaca deer slayers are sweet. i have an H&R Ultra Slug Hunter... shoots 2" groups at 100 with copper solids. one hell of a gun. can be had for under $300

either 20 or 12 ga works fine.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Looking more at buying a new gun. That and I am not fond of winchesters, bad experiance with customer service

Littleking, Do the 12 and 20 gauge have similar ranges and accuracy? My last 2 guns were scarey accurate and both 12 gauge, all my guns befor that I was lucky to hit a pie plate if you know what I mean.
Scott


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Remington makes a very nice 870 Deer/Turkey gun. It comes with a cantilever fully rifled deer barrel and a 26" regular barrel with turkey choke tube. It is a synthetic stock and matte finish receiver and barrels. I bought one last year for $350.00 at Sportsmans Den in Shelby. Shoots 3" groups at 100 yards; I have a Leupold 2x7 on it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Papascott, 
I have a Remington 1187 with both slug and wing barrels. I love the gun, shoots great, great pattern, never has it miss fired. Expensive though, well with your money it's not  I use it deer hunting as well as all other hunting I do. It has several chokes that you can get for it too. I have full, mod, imp. and the turkey chokes. Not sure what you want to spend. This one is in the $600-$700 range. Just suggesting another one for you.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dale, I just got done checking and my 1st grader qualifies for free lunches, So with my money stuff don't fly Seriously what is up with that. I do not consider myself poor or needy but every little bit helps.

I can get most brands at dealer cost so I will defineitly look into it. I had more than that in my old 1100 after I was all done setting it up.

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This one, the 1187, I have been told by a Remington tester, (staff member of Remington)
that they took the best of the 1100 and the 870 and made the 1187. I know I love mine. best part is I paid $270.00 for this one about 10 years ago. Now the same is $600 plus. Good investment I'd say  . Do check them out, if you liked the 1100 you'll love the 1187.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

I have a heavy barrel H&R Ultra slugster,single shot, 12 ga, 2x7 Leopold, sling, that you can use for this hunt if you want.

It is extremely heavy to carry around the woods but it is also extremely accurate 2" @ 100 yds with sabot type slugs. We affectionately call it "The Cannon"

I have a couple of other slug guns, Savage bolt action and a 20 ga. 870 with a hastings barrel, both also with Leopold's that shoot really well also. I may have some family coming in and may need those.

I hunt only with my muzzle loaders.

If you want to use it for this one hunt let me know


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Kim appreciate the offer. I would like to get a gun for myself. My son is 6 and in a few years he will be ready to hunt with dad and at that time he will get a hand me down and doody gets a new toy or I will just keep on using my knight.

How do you like the savage? I had a 695 mossberg and it was a tack driver but with a scope on it i was tough to cycle the action, may have just been improper bases and rings but still was mossberg quality and from now on I like to get good stuff. Does the 870 20 gauge reach out accuratly?

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The 870 20 gauge is a great all around gun. My nephew hunts with one and has for 15 years. No problem geting your deer with it. FPS and knock down may be a little less but still plenty to get the job done. Also would make a great gun to pass on to your son. Several guns shops around here have sales on these now, some even offer the package where you get 2- barrels.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Savage works great, no issues, very, very accurate.

The 20 is fine and with some of the new slugs you can push 1900 FPS. It shoots very accurately and had plenty of get up and go to kill any deer out to about 125 yds easily.

The only problem I have with it is that it is a light gun, easy to carry, but with these hotter loads it hurts big time on both ends of the gun. The recoil is intense. You know I'm not a little guy and I hate sighting it in. Your six year old son would feel much less recoil from the 12 heavy barrel ultra slugster than he would from this 20.

If I where buying another dedicated slug gun it would be a 20 ga ultra slugster with a good scope on top. I have always been a single shot type deer hunter, I guess it goes back to 25+ years of almost exclusively bow hunting.

If I where going to purchase a duel purpose gun, deer, birds, turkey, etc I would probably go with the tried and true 12 ga. 870.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bet you wish you still had the 1100.  I've shot the 1187s and have a Special Purpose 870, but my old 1100 is the only gun I really enjoy taking deer hunting. I guess it just suits me best. You could always go with the T/C Encore. A seemingly endless supply of new toys.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 870 Express 20 gauge that I bought this year..I bought the slug barrel seperately...I hope to hunt deer with it this fall...I will post range results when I go to sight in...and hopefully post results of a successful hunt..I have hunted with nothing but Remingtons as far as shotguns go...I have heard positive things about the Mossbergs both the pumps and the bolt action slug gun they offer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

No I reaaly do not miss it is in my gun safe Just its my brothers and since we hunt together I need something else. I actually do not like shooting it with the copper solids I use in it. It kick hard enough that I had trouble with my shoulder for a few weeks after last shooting it. Note to self never shoot copper solids while laying on your belly with gun against the top of shoulder, OUCH. I will look into the encore, I was thinking of upgrading muzzle loaders so the interchangeable barrels might work. I will check Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Smallmouth, Last I knew the 695 slug gun, mossbergs bolt action were discontinued. I had one and it shot very good but its still a mossberg

Scott


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Check out this site 
http://www.nrapublications.org/tah/Slugs.asp
They test several types of slugs out of several types of firearms. It may help you out a bit. I personally shot a Remington 870 12g slugger with a cantilever scope mount. I replaced the stock and forearm with a Boyds thumbhole stock and forearm with it. I shot federal Barnes Expander sabots and shoot a 2" group at 100 yrds. I like a pump vs an auto loader. The pump has less mechanical parts and is pretty much fail-safe. A gas-operated shotgun has a tendency to be sluggish in colder weather. To many people over oil there actions and the parts will freeze up on you. 

Papascott, what day do you hunt the arsenal? I go in Nov. 18th


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic I got 10/21. I think its the first hunt of the year. It was like christmas morning to finally get drawn. Thanks for the link.

Scott


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Papascott, if you never hunted there, check out the thread titled "Ravenna Hunt" in the lodge. There is some good info there for you. Good luck!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I have been hunting with an 870 my whole life. Started with a 20 then moved up to a 12. My boy hunts with the 20 now. GREAT GUN. Absolutely indesrtucable, affordable and reliable. Never had a problem. Just regular cleaning.
I don't use the slug barrels either. Both guns have 21 inch smoothbores with chokes. Use rifled "sluggers" for deer. Works great. Best bang for your buck, just my two cents.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Man do I feel stupid. Went to a NRA banquet last year and got ripped up pretty good, only drinker at a table of eight and everyone was a big spender with lots of drink tickets and I am not one to let a cold drink get wasted Any way I won a Benelli nova camo slug gun and forgot all about it until I told my dad to keep his eyes open and he asked whats wrong with the one in the safe. I completly forgot all about it. Now the new question. What scope do I put on it? I had bushnell 2-7 on my last gun and liked it any other suggestions?

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

So does this mean all the past advise wasn't needed  Nice gun Papa. Enjoy. If that scope worked for you way change?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

You know Dale with my money I want the Best Seriously I liked it but there might be somthing I like more.

Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

I personally have never been a Bushnell fan until you get up to their Elite series. Their lower end scopes have always been about like a Shakespeare line counter reel to me.  

I would opt for a lower end Burris way before a lower end Bushnell. I have always been a Leopold fan, but that is just because I've never had even one problem with one. I can't make that statement about Bushnell.

I'm sure others will feel differently, that's just how I feel.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the advisse Kim. That is exactly wanrt I need to know. I have never used a good name scope with the exception of a Burris I had on a 44 blackhawk. Is there a certain model of leupold that I want to check out. Does it matter if it is not a shotgun scope or will a regular 2-7 rifle scope work? I was looking at an elite 3200 with the fire fly reticle for about 50 less than a leupold but I am going to take a good look at the leupold line.

Scott


----------

